

Communication for Startup Co-founders - pranavpiyush
http://www.pranavpiyush.com/communication-for-startup-co-founders/

======
amirmc
I hadn't considered Information Theory when 'debugging' things gone wrong and
the summary here is pretty good.

When I have to summarise my idea of 'good communication', I usually break it
down as: _Who_ needs to know _What_ and by _When_. That helps somewhat.

